# Silver beige standard breeder



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I am searching for a reputable breeder who specializes in silver beige. I am not looking for right now but some time later after my apricot pup has grown up a bit. I am in North Carolina but will travel almost anywhere thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think silver beige is one of those colours that can never be "guaranteed" but I think a great place to start your search would be with Laurel Berg of Alegria Poodles, they have beautiful silver beige minis.

Alegria Poodles


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Size? Don't know if your open to Canada, but my girls breeder sometimes breeds for silver beige. Seransil poodles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for Alegria.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe check out poodlesonline.com and poodle variety/litterbox to get an idea of possible breeders? then it will be a case of research, checking with your local poodle club re breeders, asking pf members for opinions, etc.


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, as I said I am in no rush Chai needs to grow up a bit first but it is good to get an idea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know enough different breeders to generally recommend one above all the others, but further to Itzaclip's comment, I've met one of Seransil's silver beige girls, Sahara, and she's a gorgeous, interesting colour, and a very nice girl.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a standard litter due mid August which I'm sure I will get silver beige, the dam is silver beige and her dam is silver beige and the sire carries a brown gene. I know you said you weren't ready now but might want to think about it. Both parents have CHIC numbers, the female is AKC CH sired and the sire had his AKC Grand Championship by ten months.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Jacknic said:


> I have a standard litter due mid August which I'm sure I will get silver beige, the dam is silver beige and her dam is silver beige and the sire carries a brown gene. I know you said you weren't ready now but might want to think about it. Both parents have CHIC numbers, the female is AKC CH sired and the sire had his AKC Grand Championship by ten months.


omg. i wish i could accommodate a standard. such a beautiful dog!


----------

